# There can be only one!



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

*What Shotgun (action) to Reach For?*​
Auto2939.73%Pump3750.68%Over N Under79.59%Single00.00%


----------



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

As I was cleaning a couple of shotguns this morning and anticipating the upcoming season and trips, I began to think about which guns to take. And of course that led to, what if I could choose only one.

So here it goes again. You have one choice. You can pick between your auto, over n under, your pump or grandpa's single. What say you?

As much as I love my Super X2 (and I really do), whenever I know I'm going to possibly get really wet, mucky or am hunting in below zero, I usually grab the 870 pump. So, I guess my vote is the pump.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Even though I love my auto, I would still grab the pump because they are very reliable.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've never shot anything other than my pumps. I've never really wanted to, they work just fine for me.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I would have said pump too until the super black eagle II entered my life


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I use my SX2 for ducks and geese so I voted for auto, but it wouldnt be be the same to go deer hunting without my 835.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Remington Wingmaster pump for me. The only gun I've ever used.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

as far as i know its nearly impossible to find a left handed pump or auto unless you really get the pocket book out and order it new. i got lucky and found a lefty wingmaster at a pawn shop a few years back. if i wouldnt have found that id be shootin a BPS or something similar, i was tiered of shooting right handed guns left handed.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I have often heard the reliability factor "come up" between the pump and the auto. I will make it real quick. If you keep your auto CLEAN you will have no problems with jams. I have owned a Rem. 1100 Special Field for 17 years and the only time I had it jam was when I had a brain fart and put a 3" shell in it. It is chambered in 2 3/4". I ran out of shells and had my buddy throw me one. OOOOPPPSS, forgot he was shooting 3". Other than that one time it has performed flawlessly.

It all boils down to what you are use to. I did buy a Browing BPS 10 ga. pump and ended up selling it because I kept forgeting to work the action. I would pull the trigger and then (on instinct) would try to pull it again and guess what????? Nothing happened!!!!!! :roll: It happened more than once. Trust me!! So I decided to get rid of it rather than trying to get rid of my shooting habits.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Although I've been shooting an 870 since 1964, for partridge up here in the woods I carry my side by side 20 ga. You forgot about that in your poll.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I've shot an 870 Express Supermagnum since I started duck hunting, it's all I've ever used when the weather got bad. A week or so ago, I bought a Winchester Super X2 Super Magnum. I plan on using it for ducks and geese, and the few trips I've taken to the boonies to shoot blackbirds, it's worked flawlessly. But, I still don't know how well it's going to hold up so I can't brag yet. This season is going to be the test to see which gun is my go-to gun. Hopefully, my preferance will change to auto. 8)


----------



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC (Jun 23, 2005)

Gotta say pump.... even though ive always wanted a sawed off shotgun in single shot.... just to toy with, but sadly its illegal


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Though you didn't list it, personally if I had to choose it would be a side by side with double triggers. Short, quick, instant barrel selection and two chokes. Can't do any better than that............


----------

